# RAID verkleinern klappt nicht [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi Leute  :Smile: 

Ich hab ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem Software-RAID und zwar lässt es sich nicht verkleinern. -.-'

Konfiguration:

5x 2TB Festplatten

5x Partition /dev/sd*1 mit je 2TB und dem Type fd (Linux raid autodetect)

5x Parition /dev/sd*1  als RAID 5 /dev/md5

/dev/md5 mit Luks verschlüsselt

Luks besitzt ext4

Neue Konfiguration:

/dev/md5 auf 6,5 TB schrumpfen

/dev/md1  und /dev/md2 erstellen neben /dev/md5 

Mein vorgehen:

Ext4 verkleinert auf 6TB

Crytpsetup bzw Luks verkleinert auf 6TB

Wenn ich nun versuch /dev/md5 zu schrumpfen bekomme ich die Meldung: "mdadm: Cannot set device size for /dev/md5: No space left on device"

Ich schätze mal das mdadm rummeckert weil /dev/md5 die Partitionen nutzt die wiederum die komplette Platte belegt oder?

Wie bekomm ich nun mein Raid geschrumpft? Ist es überhaupt noch möglich? 

Info:

```

mdadm --grow /dev/md5 --size=6500G

mdadm: Cannot set device size for /dev/md5: No space left on device

```

```
Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

81 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 765633 Zylinder, zusammen 3907029168 Sektoren

Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Festplattenidentifikation: 0x85b7f690

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1            2048  3907029167  1953513560   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

```
/sys/block/md5/md$ cat component_size 

1953511936

```

```
/sys/block/md5/md$ grep . dev-sd*/size

dev-sda1/size:1953512536

dev-sdb1/size:1953512536

dev-sdd1/size:1953512536

dev-sde1/size:1953512536

dev-sdf1/size:1953512536

```

```
 mdadm --detail /dev/md5 

/dev/md5:

        Version : 1.2

  Creation Time : Tue Sep 20 17:23:56 2011

     Raid Level : raid5

     Array Size : 7814047744 (7452.06 GiB 8001.58 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 1953511936 (1863.01 GiB 2000.40 GB)

   Raid Devices : 5

  Total Devices : 5

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Fri Oct  3 16:47:00 2014

          State : clean 

 Active Devices : 5

Working Devices : 5

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

           Name : gentoo:5

           UUID : 7659c8fa:4db0b055:81e02c20:ce174e90

         Events : 20721

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       17        0      active sync   /dev/sdb1

       1       8       81        1      active sync   /dev/sdf1

       3       8        1        2      active sync   /dev/sda1

       4       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

       5       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

```

----------

## py-ro

--size ist nicht die Gesamtgröße, sondern die Größe pro Komponente, lt. Manpage, du versuchst also ein 30TB RAID zu erzeugen.  :Wink: 

Bye

Py

----------

## root_tux_linux

Oops  :Smile: 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

